# Went To The Cabin on a Hunting Trip



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went to our Cabin to go Deer hunting. Was going to stay up there a week. Found a Great spot, plenty of Deer. 

Came down with the Creepy Crud. I was so sick out there yesterday evening I didn't know if I was going to the Pickup and I didn't have Cell Service.

Made it back. Loaded up stuff and came home. Then didn't know if I was going to make it home. Got Home went to Bed got up 10AM still very sick.

big rockpile


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll tip a glass of vodka and cider to ya Rock and hope yer feellin' better soon.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, nothing sucks worse than being sick, especially if it ruins a hunt...I'll have a tall cold one for your health to big rockpile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll have a warm honey and ginger toddy for you out of a tall glass.

Get well soon my friend.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Yep, nothing sucks worse than being sick, especially if it ruins a hunt...I'll have a tall cold one for your health to big rockpile.


 Know that is right I was in Hospital all one Deer Season with Blood Clots and a Anti Hunting Nurse.

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad you were smart enough to pack up and come home. Especially with no way to contact 911.


----------

